# Aep



## BuckeyeAngler17 (May 18, 2004)

I would like to try fishing those AEP ponds I hear about ofton. But i dont know the first thing about them such as how big they are? How many? IF it gets crowded? What ponds are the best? any help would be appreciated for when I take my trip down there.


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

You have to have a permit to fish the ponds there. The permits and maps are free of charge, just call (740) 589-9930. There is about 300 seperate ponds and I doubt you'll see any other people if your worried about being corwded. Theres jsut so many ponds, and so few people.

Good luck, you'll catch plenty.


----------



## BuckeyeAngler17 (May 18, 2004)

this place sounds amazing I am going to tell me brother about it his colllege is close. Any other infow ould be nice. thanks


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

You can always run a google search on Ohio Power fishing, and read all you want.


----------



## downtown (Apr 6, 2004)

http://www.aep.com/environmental/stewardship/recland/maps.htm

http://www.aep.com/environmental/stewardship/recland/requestpermit.htm


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

You almost need to have a Belly tube, Kayak or Canoe to fish the lakes and ponds. You'll catch some small bass and gills from the bank but being in the water down there is a almost must!!


----------



## jethro (Apr 11, 2004)

Did you just return fish junky? How did it go?I thought you were headed down there sometime but didn't know when. I'm interested as i will be headed down shortly as well.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I just returned from AEP and had a pretty good time. I will warn you though that they do have some of the areas locked. All roads leading to my favorite lakes were blocked either by locked gates or fences. Talked to a local and he said it was because of the rain and the roads were too bad. 
My buddy and I caught 30 bass in 2 days, the biggest being nearly 3 lbs. Not too bad, but AEP has treated us better on prior trips.
I totally agree with FishJunky, you need some sort of way to get into the water to fish. The lakes we fished were barely accessible from the bank. We used my 10' john boat. I would also highly reccommend a 4X4 truck if you have one. The lakes we did get to, we still had to travel through some pretty good mud, no way a car or 2 wheel drive would have made it. 
Hope this helps.

lg_mouth
Romans 10:9-10


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Belly boats are great for AEP. I make several trips a year with mine and the lakes i fish only have 2 or 3 places where you can even get to the water because one side of the lakes is a cliff over 50' high and the rest of the way around the lakes are so thick with brush you can even get to the water. Well once you do find a way to get in and out in the lake in the tube you are fishing water that never gets fished. I bet have fished the same 2 lakes over 50 times over the last 7 years and there was one time that there were 2 other people fishing one of them and there were on the bank at the one place you can get to that lake, the other one I have never seen another person there. There are lots of lakes like that, you just have to crawl and dig your way through all the brush to get to the lake, but once you get there you are in for a real treat! If you do get a tube take some kind of pump to blow it up by the lake or you will end up with holes in your tube before you get to the lake.


----------



## BuckeyeAngler17 (May 18, 2004)

What kind of tube and brands is recomended for comfort and convenience for fishing that area. And do you need those foot flippers of waders. Thanks


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

We went down Thursday night thinking we would have to pay for a campsite but they are all free just had to register and find a camp site. Stayed around Campsite C and fished. Didn't get to get out into my bellyboat but that is another story. There are alot of nice ponds and small lakes around Camp C. I suggest staying there if you go. Try to stay as close to the entrance as you can because the farther you go down the steeper the bank gets. There is some good Catfishing in that lake also. Use Small Gills, Shrimp or livers. The big thing is you need something to get you out in the water ( Canoe, Kayak, Belly boat or rowboat.) There are alot of big bass down there. I also suggest scouting out some ponds to hit the days to come. Maybe we will get together some time down there and do some fishing.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

You will need flippers for sure or you wont be able to move at all. Dont get the ones that say you can move forward either, they suck. I like the closed front tubes better because the front holds your legs down in the water, with the open front your legs tend to float up in front of you. Check Cabelas or Bass Pro, they usually have a model on sale for around 50 bucks or so, or I remember seeing someone post on here they had one they didnt want anymore. You may not want to sink a lot of money into one before you try it out, I dont see how anyone would not love it but there are peple who go out and buy them and end up not liking it at all. Its my favorite way to fish. In the spring and fall you will want to wear waders but in the summer I love just wearing shorts.


----------



## OhioPower (Apr 13, 2004)

Float tubing is the best way to fish the lakes that are off the beaten path. We love to hear that the roads are closed. It keeps the lakes that are back in the woods aways, less pressured. As far as fins go. Well I use both. I like going forward.

Check out our web site. You can get more info on it.
Tight Lines

www.ohiobass.com
www.ohiopowerbass.com


----------



## sgofish (Apr 12, 2004)

I find it hard to believe that noone has had any luck here for over a month and not bragged about it. I am planning a couple days through the week in the near future, depending on the dredded work schedule. I will let you folks know how it goes.


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

I'm going back down to aep the first of August. Can't wait to get out on the water. There is nothing like bringing in a nice size bass in a float tube.. I was wandering where you guys think is the best catfishing lakes down at aep are?? When we camp down there we also like to catfish and are curious where to go. We stayed at campsite C last time but the campsite was at the far end of the lake and only caught some small cats. Any help would be great. Good fishing All....


----------



## 2talltim (May 27, 2004)

hey Jerry my trip at the end of the month hit a road block but we'll hook up be for the end of the season...I'm now in shooting for the weekend before labor day weekend ill let you know


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

another AEP get together would be nice like we did for GFO


----------

